# New Mogadore ramp opening 11/1



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

New Mogadore ramp opening tomorrow. About 8:00.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...gadore-reservoir-boat-ramp-opens-november-1st


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Parking for 20 cars , shouldn’t be bad if everyone parks good. Access to flsh at lansinger but that’s a long walk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Now we get to see all the complainers eat crow.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I was just out there, REEL NICE. Good solid gravel road all the way in.
No mud anywhere. Nice aluminum dock, about 6 ft. wide and about 35 ft. long.
Plenty of room for at least 4 boats at the dock. Snag was right, room for about
20 trailers, but it looks like you could park along the drive coming in if you had to.
I would have to say, its one of the nicest boat ramps around. I was very impressed.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Did they close Lansinger at Ticknor? If they did, it's going to be a hell of a drag while ice fishing.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Lansinger Rd. will close as of Jan.1


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Went by today. Parking and dock are very nice. I hope the ramp under the water is not just gravel. Guys powerloading will blow that out.


----------



## Lundr16 (Nov 13, 2009)

leeabu said:


> Went by today. Parking and dock are very nice. I hope the ramp under the water is not just gravel. Guys powerloading will blow that out.


Its concrete..you cannot power-load a boat at Mogadore, outboard motors cannot be started.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Lundr16 said:


> Its concrete..you cannot power-load a boat at Mogadore, outboard motors cannot be started.


You are not permitted to start your motor even to power load. However that does not stop them from doing it.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

leeabu said:


> You are not permitted to start your motor even to power load. However that does not stop them from doing it.



I fish Mogadore quite often and I know I'm going to piss people off by saying this but I don't even think you should be allowed on the lake if you have an outboard on your boat. I've seen a lot of guys with Outboards respect that rule but I've seen many others also break it. Unfortunately when that happens since I feel so strongly about Mogadore, I become That Guy! In conclusion if you see a guy in a 12 foot Smoker Craft and you're thinking about firing your outboard don't do it, he becomes a real a******!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The opening of this ramp makes me sad. I have often kayaked fished from Lansinger to the dam and 95% of the time there is nobody else down that way with the exception of an occasional shore fisherman on Sunnybrook. Now that whole area is opened to boats that were previously too lazy to make the trek that way.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Can't wait to try it out! Biggest perch I ever caught was from the edge of the swimming area in that bay. Right under the floating dock in the middle of summer. I would bet this bay is good for ice fishing. Should freeze up quickly and will have easy access now. 

Are they allowing shore fishing in the old campground area now? I'd love to walk around that area again. I fished there a lot as a kid. Many great memories.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> The opening of this ramp makes me sad. I have often kayaked fished from Lansinger to the dam and 95% of the time there is nobody else down that way with the exception of an occasional shore fisherman on Sunnybrook. Now that whole area is opened to boats that were previously too lazy to make the trek that way.



on a positive, it may make other areas better now.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

REEL GRIP said:


> Lansinger Rd. will close as of Jan.1


I had hoped that they would leave Lansinger Road open but I certainly do understand why they are closing it. I really didn't even mind the rough road, in fact that's probably what made the drive back so nice is because you were going so slow and you could take in the beautiful scenery.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I had hoped that they would leave Lansinger Road open but I certainly do understand why they are closing it. I really didn't even mind the rough road, in fact that's probably what made the drive back so nice is because you were going so slow and you could take in the beautiful scenery.


I agree except that all the trash that the people threw all over kind of clashed with the scenery.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I hope the Trash-Bums show a little respect for the new facility.
My guess is, there will be quite a lot of shore fishing back there.
Not that I have anything against shore fishing, but....we all
no what it leads to. I noticed there is no trash cans anywhere.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

They stopped putting out trash cans because it has been proven to not reduce shore litter. People who are too lazy to pick up stuff and take it back to their vehicles are equally too lazy to pick it up to dump in a trash can. It actually increased their workload because the trash cans were more of a convenient place to clean out vehicles and dump home trash, while the same amount of time was spent picking up trash along fishing accesses. I don't blame them...


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Steelhauler said:


> Did they close Lansinger at Ticknor? If they did, it's going to be a hell of a drag while ice fishing.


That's what I was thinking! I hope not. But, may skinny the area out of the faint hearted and leave more room for us!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

kayakcrazy said:


> I fish Mogadore quite often and I know I'm going to piss people off by saying this but I don't even think you should be allowed on the lake if you have an outboard on your boat. I've seen a lot of guys with Outboards respect that rule but I've seen many others also break it. Unfortunately when that happens since I feel so strongly about Mogadore, I become That Guy! In conclusion if you see a guy in a 12 foot Smoker Craft and you're thinking about firing your outboard don't do it, he becomes a real a******!


Of course you're more than allowed to have your own opinion, I can't say I agree with your rational concerning outboard motors. The highest speed limit in Ohio is 70 mph, yet cars are capable of speeds way over 70 mph. There are many other examples of those same type of scenarios. 

Take away law abiding citizens rights just because some citizens don't abide by the law. SMH. 

They say one bad apple spoils the whole basket, when in truth, one bad apple only spoils the basket if it gets thrown in with all good ones.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I went again to check out the material used for the ramp. It is made of interlocking concrete sections. Using a long pole, I found it only extends into the water to the middle joint of the two floating docks. After that there is a a drop off into very soft muck. A set of trailer tires off the edge will most likely result in a stuck trailer. Be careful if launching at this ramp especially if the water is low!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That don't sound good.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great....Thanks for nothing ODNR.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I have seen guys get stuck at lansinger rd the same way, back the trailer wheels past the pad , shoot one guy got so mad he ripped the wheels off his trailer ouch


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

leeabu said:


> I went again to check out the material used for the ramp. It is made of interlocking concrete sections. Using a long pole, I found it only extends into the water to the middle joint of the two floating docks. After that there is a a drop off into very soft muck. A set of trailer tires off the edge will most likely result in a stuck trailer. Be careful if launching at this ramp especially if the water is low!


Thanks for the info! Good to know!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Would be good to mark that somehow...maybe a sign too.

Don


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

The new ramp at Wingfoot has a red line painted on the dock
marking the end of the ramp pad,also a sign.
The new ramp at Mogadore ends about 30 inches past the middle post.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Should of put in more parking. It’s going to be a get their early and hope for a spot kinda deal.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

kayakcrazy said:


> View attachment 281369
> View attachment 281371


Looking at these nice pics, wondering where the parking lot is? Way back in the trees? Where vehicles are subject to break-ins?(Can't Tell from the pics) I'd never launch and park in the upper lots at Lans for that reason. Outta sight, outta mind! Just too many "characters" always roaming around up there! Haven't gotten out to this ramp yet, just curious.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> The new ramp at Wingfoot has a red line painted on the dock
> marking the end of the ramp pad,also a sign.
> The new ramp at Mogadore ends about 30 inches past the middle post.


Ramp Rant:
Yep, and add some No Fishing From BOAT Dock signs. There were signs at Waterloo-Wft ramp but when they modified it last year, no signs! Two people can barely pass on that dock but there they are with chairs, two tackle "trunks" , cooler, five rods, minner bucket, and picnic basket!(and they refuse to reel up to make room to bring your boat along side!)Three miles of bank fishing IN the park, they still fish off a Boat Dock! There's even a newer fishing dock behind the office building!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

The new ramp a Mogadore has a sign at the
end of the dock. NO FISHING FROM BOAT DOCK.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

There is also no fishing signs on 43 near the opening, doesn't seem to help much. LOL


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

bdawg said:


> Great....Thanks for nothing ODNR.


Yep and there it is! The guy who wins millions and complains about paying the taxes! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Stupid DNR. I hate catching walleye at Berlin and Milton and Skeeter. They should've put concrete in all the way to the bottom of the lake so my 12 year old could back my boat in. What a bunch of idiots. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have the same complaint about Milton. They should have run the Robinson Point ramp out farther so a person could launch a boat in late Fall. As it is you can launch to the east side of the ramp over the sand and mud but it would be wise to have a four wheel drive vehicle when doing this.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

miked913 said:


> Yep and there it is! The guy who wins millions and complains about paying the taxes!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thats like giving someone a hundred dollar bill and he bitch's it's not two fifties


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Whaler said:


> I have the same complaint about Milton. They should have run the Robinson Point ramp out farther so a person could launch a boat in late Fall. As it is you can launch to the east side of the ramp over the sand and mud but it would be wise to have a four wheel drive vehicle when doing this.





leeabu said:


> I went again to check out the material used for the ramp. It is made of interlocking concrete sections. Using a long pole, I found it only extends into the water to the middle joint of the two floating docks. After that there is a a drop off into very soft muck. A set of trailer tires off the edge will most likely result in a stuck trailer. Be careful if launching at this ramp especially if the water is low!



I appreciate the info. I went out and took a look at it last weekend, and was planning on doing the long pole check this weekend. Based on just looking down into the water, it looks like it's fairly steep though? I'll give it a check tomorrow. 

I've launched my boat (smaller bass boat) at Lansinger a couple of times with no problems. I'm hoping the same is going to hold true with the new ramp. If not I know it will make one poster to this thread happy. What with me having a gas motor on the back n all


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

mastercatman said:


> They stopped putting out trash cans because it has been proven to not reduce shore litter. People who are too lazy to pick up stuff and take it back to their vehicles are equally too lazy to pick it up to dump in a trash can. It actually increased their workload because the trash cans were more of a convenient place to clean out vehicles and dump home trash, while the same amount of time was spent picking up trash along fishing accesses. I don't blame them...


Right, Not to mention the porta johns full of beer cans! Several years ago, while driving on Congress Lk Rd just past the causeway, north lot, I observed someone had tried to put a whole living room furniture set in the trash can! Well, not quite, but they did prop up the couch and chair(with lots of rips and stains!) on top and against the can(that was already full of their trash bags)!! Against the couch was a smashed FG truck cap! Trash service was slow to pick that up as it was there for several weeks! Won't even detail the numerous deer carcasses someone dumped there later that Winter. No wonder the cans are history(as maybe will be Mogadore Reservoir, for fishing, one of these days)!!
Now that the surrounding woods are open to hunting, wonder what they'll look like after a couple years?(Many vehicles already parked all around the lake anywhere there's a wide spot, esp eastern section.) Should just about complete the circle!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope the new ramp is steeper so that we don't have to back down further. I've had my trailer go off the end of the Lansinger ramp. 

A couple of weeks ago, I was in the Congress Lake Rd. parking lot at sundown, talking to some other bowhunters. We observed 3 different vehicles pull in the lot and then immediately pull back out! I'm guessing they wanted to sit in the lot and do drugs or sell drugs after dark. They didn't have boat trailers. Plenty of bad things going on around the reservoir after dark and it is poorly patrolled.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

City of Akron discontinued the Ranger Patrols 4 years ago. They turned Mogadore & Ladue Reservoirs over to the ODNR on a 99 year lease.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bdawg said:


> I hope the new ramp is steeper so that we don't have to back down further. I've had my trailer go off the end of the Lansinger ramp.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I was in the Congress Lake Rd. parking lot at sundown, talking to some other bowhunters. We observed 3 different vehicles pull in the lot and then immediately pull back out! I'm guessing they wanted to sit in the lot and do drugs or sell drugs after dark. They didn't have boat trailers. Plenty of bad things going on around the reservoir after dark and it is poorly patrolled.


(Few more observations)
Or other "unmentionable things"!! As far as patrolled, not sure if(other than 'on-water'), there is ANY! That does seem to be a regular/favorite "rest area"( back against the trees) for a few "public and private services" vehicle drivers to spend a little time towards the end of a "grueling" workday(and I'm sure they're just catching up on paperwork).


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> They turned Mogadore & Ladue Reservoirs over to the ODNR on a 99 year lease.


The ramp and the bowhunting at Moggie, all good things from ODNR! Now, if there was someway to get them to stock walleye in there! Maybe net some of the "very abundant" fry from this years record hatch in Erie to use. That way, no excuse for not stocking due to "screwing up" the Erie "gene pool" by stocking aliens into an Erie tributary!! Man, how great would that be to have 'eyes available in Moggie??


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Just read a study on gills in Michigan the eyes really help out keeping gills from gettin stunted! Suageye might do better there but either way your right! We can’t put saugeye there cause it might screw up the Erie strain of eyes! The canal flows north now instead of south the natural flow ! Portage lakes need the saugeye bad again! Erie has no invading species we got to keep it virgin!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

portage lakes splits and runs north and south, that's why they discontinued the stocking there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> Just read a study on gills in Michigan the eyes really help out keeping gills from gettin stunted! Suageye might do better there but either way your right! We can’t put saugeye there cause it might screw up the Erie strain of eyes! The canal flows north now instead of south the natural flow ! Portage lakes need the saugeye bad again! Erie has no invading species we got to keep it virgin!


The recent fish sampling trawls on Erie caught what implies there are millions of young of the year eyes. What would taking a few hundred thousand fry or a hundred thousand fingerlings hurt to stock inland lakes flowing back to mother Erie? Would definitely help with diverification and add much needed predators thereby improving the "quality" of resident fish. No fish biologist but this seems to me to be a winning proposition! It would not put a dent in the Erie population IMO. Of course, there would be criticism from Erie fishermen, the Northern commercial guys, as well as surrounding States and/or Countries- but they'd get over it! There may be other governamental hurtles to overcome that I am not privy to however.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Went to check it out last weekend. DNR did a great job. It's a million times better than Lansinger. Plenty of parking also, I've never seen 20 trailers at Lansinger.... Took a drive back there too, it is trashed. It getting closed is what the disrespectful idiots get. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Plenty of parking also, I've never seen 20 trailers at Lansinger.... Took a drive back there too, it is trashed. It getting closed is what the disrespectful idiots get. Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Not to start an argument randy, but many times my 40 or so yrs there, on weekends in the Spring(crappy/gill spawning periods) I've seen 40+ trailers back there, front and back lots completely full even parked on the "leaving loop" road up past the intersection with the "entering" loop, trailers backed into the brush near the ramp and two lines in the wide area approaching the ramp making it nearly impossible to jockey a boat in or out on the roads, let alone launch and retrieve.
No, not the "norm" but seems "some people"(likely same ones doing the trashing!) have no regard for their fellow fishermen and acted like they "own" that area! And I get that 20 spots at the new beach ramp is a great start but these "same good citizens" will think nothing of parking in the grass, and sowing their "trash seed" like dandelions in the wind! Somehow, there has to be more patrolling in the new, albeit out-of-the-way(bad thing!), launch area OR it will be Lansinger all over again. I'll try to revisit this thread again in mid-summer and post any "progress" in regards to this subject!(i. E.-if someone doesn't beat me to it.)


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> The recent fish sampling trawls on Erie caught what implies there are millions of young of the year eyes. What would taking a few hundred thousand fry or a hundred thousand fingerlings hurt to stock inland lakes flowing back to mother Erie? Would definitely help with diverification and add much needed predators thereby improving the "quality" of resident fish. No fish biologist but this seems to me to be a winning proposition! It would not put a dent in the Erie population IMO. Of course, there would be criticism from Erie fishermen, the Northern commercial guys, as well as surrounding States and/or Countries- but they'd get over it! There may be other governamental hurtles to overcome that I am not privy to however.


Walleyes did not do well in the portage lakes the suageye did! The walleyes did better in Nimmi tho but trying something is better than nothing! Trail and error part of science


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Trial


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

It's definitely not my closest lake, I'm not there a lot. Mainly fish the plx. I absolutely believe you CJ. I completely agree the area needs more patrolling. Lansinger would be beautiful if it was regularly patrolled. What a nice ride through the woods without houses. But the a-holes trash it drinking and driving, throwing their beers out the window, going off of the beaten path. The amount of trash back there is ridiculous. 
There are a lot of pos fishermen out there too that trash the ice every year with propane cylinders and other junk. 
There is room to park along the long post line at the new ramp entrance. 
I do have a lot of disrespect for the people on this site that are constantly down talking these guys and girls that are passionate about, and went to school to make Ohio woods and water better for us and the next bunch. I will always throw out a negative comment to someone trashing those people. (Not talking about you CJ)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> Walleyes did not do well in the portage lakes the suageye did! The walleyes did better in Nimmi tho but trying something is better than nothing! Trail and error part of science


We used to stock walleye in Wft. when I worked at Goodyear(at the recommendation of a lake biologist.) They did great(no real reproduction however), a fat, healthy 5#er being my pb. I'm sure they'd do well in Mogadore as well. Unfortunately this is probably never going to happen!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone know if they are going to open Lansinger at all for vehicles? Just want to know for sake of ice fishing...


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Closes Jan.1


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

REEL GRIP said:


> Closes Jan.1


Wonder if they'll allow foot traffic to walk back? it'd be a long walk around on the ice to get back there... do you know? Thanks!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Wonder if they'll allow foot traffic to walk back?


I would assume so. They allow foot traffic on **** Rd. after they closed it due to the litter. The problem is where are you going to park? They usually don't allow you to block the gate.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes you will be able to walk back, but like Lew said,
there could be some parking issues.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

The new ramp will be more convenient to same trash that ruined Lansinger. Just give it some time. I'm really hoping that will not be the case. Vigilance and reporting those that trash the place like it's theirs might make some think twice. I don't see a dedicated patrol for Mogadore, and other lakes in the area. Ohio doesn't have a budget to train enforcement Rangers, like Michigan,Wisconsin, and Minnesota. Those states also have a great biological fisheries that has the support of the outdoors population. Plus their enforcement is based on giving the dnr, and others the power to not only hand out citations, but the ability to arrest, or detain suspects. This program is also the same as the New England states. With the advanced technology, that most everyone carries daily, reporting with proof of the infraction, should be taken into account of putting an end to the same crap as Lansinger, and the islands. Being proactive can't hurt, if enough reports are received, I think action, and a more presence will only help matters.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The ODNR budget is strained.... as always. Since the City of Akron owns Ladue & Mogadore Reservoirs, they are ultimately responsible for the well-being of those resourses eventhough the ODNR has a 99 year lease on the management of both. The city of Akron ended its Watershed Ranger Patrol Program a few years ago eliminating regular patrolling & regulation enforcement. (I was the last Watershed Ranger... i.e. The Lone Ranger). As of Oct 1st 2018, they hired 2 people to drive around and monitor those areas. (Job Title: Watershed Protection Specialist)., but they have no power or authority for citations or regulation enforcement. (They're wearing golf shirts instead of uniforms & badges).

Sad to say, but I expect the new boat launch & the entire old camping area to be trashed with a few seasons.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Sad, but we can hope for the best.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember back in the 60's when me and my buddy's weren't happy
unless we were fishing somewhere you weren't suppose to.The Rangers
would be all over you. Couldn't get away with nothin.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I think the local PD will be back there a bunch. Way easier to patrol than Lansinger. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lewzer said:


> I would assume so. They allow foot traffic on **** Rd. after they closed it due to the litter. The problem is where are you going to park? They usually don't allow you to block the gate.


Could park at the ramp, walk across the bay and get on Lansinger and walk down couldn't I? I think that would be better than walking out and around on the ice to get there... Guess I'll see how it goes lol I'm ITCHING to get out there!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Another option to get out from lansinger is to park at 43 lot and cross the road and walk the trail to the spot u want to go out to that walking trail is clean and wide to drag gear. Might b a bit longer. Maybe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That's a very good option. Can be well worth a little extra work. Many won't do Lansinger, esp. in the Winter.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> That's a very good option. Can be well worth a little extra work. Many won't do Lansinger, esp. in the Winter.


That's A okay with me lol I will!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

JamesF said:


> The new ramp will be more convenient to same trash that ruined Lansinger. Just give it some time. I'm really hoping that will not be the case. Vigilance and reporting those that trash the place like it's theirs might make some think twice. I don't see a dedicated patrol for Mogadore, and other lakes in the area. Ohio doesn't have a budget to train enforcement Rangers, like Michigan,Wisconsin, and Minnesota. Those states also have a great biological fisheries that has the support of the outdoors population. Plus their enforcement is based on giving the dnr, and others the power to not only hand out citations, but the ability to arrest, or detain suspects. This program is also the same as the New England states. With the advanced technology, that most everyone carries daily, reporting with proof of the infraction, should be taken into account of putting an end to the same crap as Lansinger, and the islands. Being proactive can't hurt, if enough reports are received, I think action, and a more presence will only help matters.


There is already trash and empty bottles of Budweiser laying at the ticknor ramp.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It won’t b long now. Another lansinger area in the making.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

The last Post's are very unsettling to me. I've fished Mogadore,since the 60's and up until the city stopped it's enforcement policy and letting things go down hill, just really sticks in my craw! The past 3 or 4 years I had second opinions about leaving my vehicle parked out of sight. The trash that hangs out there should be delt with severely. Prior to that I spoke with one of the rangers, or Akron employee, only to learn later that he was a predator, arrested and convicted of sexual assault on a female employee. Such a fantastic fishery, and all it takes are some ignorant A_holes to ruin a good thing. I believe that most people are afraid to get involved. I heard about some picking up after them, and I appreciate your efforts. And in reality the people responsible,should be doing that. When caught by photos or other legal means. Which is more likely to be ignored by just about any one without the power to make a difference. If we don't like what's going on we must speak up(not to the offenders, can't trust what that outcome would be)
But to those in charge, whomever they may be. Enough voices can and do make a difference. I've seen the results, most for the better, some not so much. Why should we just sit back and let this continue?I have complained by,mail, phone, calls, and emails.I have heard from some, and it's basically the same old crap. Not enough enforcement, and not enough help from the private sector to provide information ,that could put enough pressure on enforcing the complaints. There are definitely Not enough forces to patrol these places. Except when a crime is reported.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Fish and wildlife money needs to stay into that pot only! Non fishermen and hunters need to pay to use the resources to! Gettin back to the lowlifes blame are lawyers also know as politicians!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

James, I know it was going to get some negative reactions but in reality it’s true, I also have fished it in the 60s very little litter and having the rangers on duty was nice, parking at night no problems then but this isn’t then anymore times have really changed. Budget cuts have done a lot to that. We can’t be there all the time to see the stuff going on it’s the locals running around at night having a good ole time ruining places they could care less about. I hope I’m wrong but this problem won’t change. We’ll see..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

All great posts from concerned outdoorsmen. In the past I've met some great people while organizing a cleanup around the lake through this site. Maybe we need to pull together and do self patrols and simply take video of suspicious activity and continue to pass it along to the local authorities. Maybe the act of video taping will curtail some of the activity and the authorities may be influenced by our concern and beef up their own patrols. .....just thinking out loud!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

joerugz said:


> All great posts from concerned outdoorsmen. In the past I've met some great people while organizing a cleanup around the lake through this site. Maybe we need to pull together and do self patrols and simply take video of suspicious activity and continue to pass it along to the local authorities. Maybe the act of video taping will curtail some of the activity and the authorities may be influenced by our concern and beef up their own patrols. .....just thinking out loud!


I drive out there from time to time during the off season . I always keep my eyes open and I would most definitely be willing to volunteer at a clean up . Just my thoughts


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I don’t buy it………….remove trash cans…………cut enforcement actions.
this is a recipe for a third world trash dump.

I trust that you sportsman are earnest in your desire for a solution to the slobs that desecrate our Ohio wilderness………..It’s unlikely they’ll be caught in the act.

I was sanctioned by OGF, a few years ago for expressing my desire to place my boot into a specific orifice of such individuals.
The reality is, I would more than likely tell them that I’m really sorry they had to bring their family and friends into the park, and witness such a sorry mess.(even if they made it).

I’ve been to dozens of parks in Ohio and surrounding states and provinces. This problem doesn’t exist everywhere.

Young folks today are more respectful than when I was their age.

Under the current circumstances, if I directed the ODNR, I would post signs all around the launches, parking lots and trails, to take some pride in Ohio’s clean parks and pack out the trash you brought in.……………
I would place trash cans everywhere people exit fishing, camping, picnicking and boating areas.

We pay for camping fees, fishing licenses, and boat tags. Should we expect less?

The state of Ohio used to earn those fees. If the state has other priorities, we need to change that, now. --Tim


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

First off, there is NO local PD to monitor/patrol any "off the beaten paths" in most of Poor-tage County, esp. Sportsman's facilities at Mog Res! They're where the real action(and money!) is-on the highways! I live in Suffield Tsp(pay a bunch of property taxes) on a "secondary" road. I may have seen one, or two Sherriff Deputy vehicles on my road THIS YEAR!(and I think it was one who lives on the street two miles north of me!)
The ODNR is really the only "authority" at Moggie. I think they have a "law enforcement" division,(though I suppose any of them can perform this function?) but obviously they are "under-staffed/under-funded". That's where we need to focus our concerns! They build us a brand spanking new launch facility(many thanks!), then leave it to the human trash to do what they will without any real presence! I, for one, would pay a little more on licenses, boat tags, tackle tax, etc if we could somehow guarantee "more staffing" for patrols(maybe a little more stocking?) and NOT contribute to the "General Fund"!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> First off, there is NO local PD to monitor/patrol any "off the beaten paths" in most of Poor-tage County, esp. Sportsman's facilities at Mog Res! They're where the real action(and money!) is-on the highways! I live in Suffield Tsp(pay a bunch of property taxes) on a "secondary" road. I may have seen one, or two Sherriff Deputy vehicles on my road THIS YEAR!(and I think it was one who lives on the street two miles north of me!)
> The ODNR is really the only "authority" at Moggie. I think they have a "law enforcement" division,(though I suppose any of them can perform this function?) but obviously they are "under-staffed/under-funded". That's where we need to focus our concerns! They build us a brand spanking new launch facility(many thanks!), then leave it to the human trash to do what they will without any real presence! I, for one, would pay a little more on licenses, boat tags, tackle tax, etc if we could somehow guarantee "more staffing" for patrols(maybe a little more stocking?) and NOT contribute to the "General Fund"!


The money for the new facility came from a federal tax that all us fishermen have been paying
for the last 10 years or so. A 10% tax on all fishing related items, paid by the manufacturer, which is passed on to the fishermen. To improve boat ramps around the country.The whole thing
was pushed by Ray Scott, founder of BASS. 10 %, you're talking billions, and billions of dollars
per year. About time we got a piece of the pie. All that being said, I am not giving ODNR much
credit for the improvement.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Ohio needs to put all fish and wildlife funds into that not the general fund! We need to vote on topics not career pukes in office!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

VERY FEW people know what they're talking about here! Fishing license dollars pay for these improvements and some excise tax monies are also used. Our license dollars have never gone into general fund, nor should they ever. The Division of Wildlife certainly needs a license increase to improve available services. There hasn't been an increase in what, 15 years? I think they're doing good with what they have, but if you want to blame anyone, blame the Department of Natural Resources, not the Division of Wildlife.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

mastercatman said:


> VERY FEW people know what they're talking about here! Fishing license dollars pay for these improvements and some excise tax monies are also used. Our license dollars have never gone into general fund, nor should they ever. The Division of Wildlife certainly needs a license increase to improve available services. There hasn't been an increase in what, 15 years? I think they're doing good with what they have, but if you want to blame anyone, blame the Department of Natural Resources, not the Division of Wildlife.


From the ODNR website:
Seventy-five percent of the project cost will be reimbursed to the ODNR Division of Wildlife from the USFWS Sport Fish Restoration program. This program generates funds from an excise tax on fishing equipment. Projects such as boat ramp installations exponentially increases the division’s ability to reinvest in local communities. Funding for projects like this one is derived from the federal Sport Fish Restoration (SFR) program. No state tax dollars are used for this activity. This is a user-pay, user-benefit program.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

mastercatman said:


> VERY FEW people know what they're talking about here! Fishing license dollars pay for these improvements and some excise tax monies are also used. Our license dollars have never gone into general fund, nor should they ever. The Division of Wildlife certainly needs a license increase to improve available services. There hasn't been an increase in what, 15 years? I think they're doing good with what they have, but if you want to blame anyone, blame the Department of Natural Resources, not the Division of Wildlife.


That’s what I have been told am sorry if am not right! How do u know just asking!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I know this because I'm a curious person that takes the time to learn about how our money is spent. I also have a good friend working for the division. Basically, it takes license dollars to put up first, before a reimbursement is made. The way I understand it, the more license dollars available to spend, the more sportfish money is available, but only for certain things. I'm not trying to put anyone down, but it bothers me to see the bashing when folks really don't fully understand the big picture. I, like all of us, hope that this ramp doesn't go the way of Lansinger. We all just have to do our part to keep a watchful eye and help maintain what we have.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry to say, now that bow hunting is allowed I've seen more trash. I've already picked up multiple snack wrappers, empty water bottles, cigarette packs and such. It is up to us to either do it ourselves or ask someone you see to politely pick it up whether they did it or not. Soon there will be ice trash. It pi$$es me off when I come off the ice and walk across an old hole and see 40 cigg butts and candy wrappers laying about. That's trash too!


----------

